# Update on CVPCS and CM7



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Just fyi CVPCS posted this on his blog. So I just wanted to link to it so everyone can see what is coming for cm4dx. http://cvpcs.org/blog/2011-07-26/i_can_haz_an_update


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I think we all know that CVPCS doesn't give up or quit, but it's nice to have it confirmed. Looking forward to all updates.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

np and ditto lol :wink2:


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

I just flashed MIUI4DX, too. Figures. Will give it a few days. I like it, but I don't love it to bits. It may grow on me. I really dig "visitor mode" and it would be a nice addition to CM to be able to hide SMS/Calls/apps


----------

